# Won't eat out of my hand?



## theAfanc (Aug 29, 2014)

So, I know I may be jumping on the panic wagon a bit soon, but I've had my babies for about 5 hours now. They've been sleeping and exploring for all of that. I have tried to say hello and give them treats but they both just sniff my hand and turn their nose up. The bigger one was crawling all over me at the store and cuddling with me and they both don't seem to have an issue with me petting them or being close, they just won't take the treats.

I have tried strawberry yogurt drops, sunflower seeds and dehydrated pineapple and they will have none of it. What's up?


Also, they have only explored the lowest level, they haven't tried going up the Ramps at all. Is that just a time thing?


----------



## AznDonutBoy (Jul 10, 2014)

Patience young one. Unlike people, rats take more time to get familiarized with new sounds, smells, textures, people, etc etc. I don't know where you got them, but if it was from a store then they are moving from a place of little human interaction to one where you are constantly sticking treats in their faces. What you can do is place treats around the cage (on the levels that they havent explored) and eventually they'll find them, eat it and explore the new levels. Then they will more used to their surroundings and realize that hey, treats are delicious, and they will be more willing to come pick up treats from your hand. 

Keywords are more willing. It still takes time and patience.


----------



## theAfanc (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok. The book I was reading said that if they don't take the treats, it is probably because it is 'ho hum' and I didn't know how both of them couldn't like anything I'd tried.

Thanks!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I would give it a few days they are still new and getting used to stuff. Rats love Baby Puffs by the way so you can try them too.


----------



## Rayne333 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yea my boys didn't take food from me at first either in fact it was days if kit a week before they would and one still doesn't care to and the other will snag it and run.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

You can also try scrambled eggs rats go crazy for them and they might just take some from you. It is how I got my last rat to stay calm when he was still a baby and scared when he was out.


----------



## xColdBones (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah, rats definitely won't eat from your hand or at all around you for that matter until they actually feel comfortable around you. Remember all rats are different, keep that in mind. Good luck you and your babies!


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Like said, it takes time! if you got your Rats from a petstore, you have to think they aren't used to getting treats! try a little bit of honey on a spoon! My newest Rat Louey wont take treats from us just yet, but he will lick honey off a spoon and its a good bonding experiance. Either Honey or yogurt, either works  hope that helped a little!


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Congrats on your new babies! 

Like everyone has said, patience and time is key here. My girls stayed on the bottom level of their cage for more than a week before they worked up the courage to go take a look at the other levels. They just weren't used to having a cage so big! They'd sneak up the ramp and peek at the next level but then quickly run back down again. I just let them explore and find things in their own time. Now they pretty much stay on the top level but are pros at running all over their cage! 

As for taking treats from your hand, it's probably just because they don't completely trust you yet. That is built over time. But one thing I have noticed is that my girls will sometimes act differently when I come from work and have weird smells on me. Rats depend so much on their sense of smell that they notice literally everything. That's why I've made it my policy to always wash my hands when I come in from anywhere before I go see the girls. First, it prevents me bringing any outside germs in to them. And second, it gets rid of any outside smells so that my hands always smell the same to them. It's just a good habit to get in to.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Give them time  Mine have been home a couple hours now. They wont take treats and they haven't even gone downstairs (or up the ramps) yet! Keep talking to them and petting them (if they let you). Drag some string around, they might even engage in play with you! The more they see you're not a threat but a friend, the better! My 3 lads before took days to come around but when they did, they were gigantic snuggle monsters  Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## theAfanc (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks guys! The ramps on my cage were not designed fantastically and they've tried to use them but they keep falling and I think they may be scared of them :/. Should I take the bottom ramp out for awhile until I can fix it or leave it there so they get used to it?


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

What cage do you have?


----------



## theAfanc (Aug 29, 2014)

So the little one just took a sunflower seed from me then ran back to the hut to eat it. Progress!!
The big one is climbing all over my hand and sniffing me but wants no part in the treats.


----------



## theAfanc (Aug 29, 2014)

Oops, didn't see your question, sorry. I have this cage:
http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Hendry...F8&qid=1409417423&sr=1-1&keywords=Ferret+cage


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Ooooo see! Time  Mine are still having a snooze in the corner so I'm just petting them to let them know I'm going no whereee haha 

The ramps look fine (from what I can see on the picture). Maybe leave them in a couple days to see how they do with them and if no progress, replace them. Try putting little treats down the ramp. Might lure them


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Did your cage come with ramp covers? Or are they trying to walk on the bare metal bars? If you don't have ramp covers, tight stretchy knee socks make excellent ramp covers. They're usually the right length and if you use the tight stretchy kind, they cling to the ramp nicely and make it easier for the rats to climb the ramps.


----------



## theAfanc (Aug 29, 2014)

The ramps are plastic and have rung like grooves.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

theAfanc said:


> The ramps are plastic and have rung like grooves.


Hmm, I've never seen that kind. Can they be covered? It still might make them more comfortable and safer if you can cover the ramps. I'll have to look up your cage style and see if I can see what the ramps look like.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

I looked up your cage and saw pics of the ramps and I still think you could cover them with some stretchy socks to make the ramps more comfortable for little feet. It will also make the ramps safer because their little paws can more easily grasp fabric when climbing than they can plastic. Plastic can be slippery and hard to walk on and impossible to grasp with tiny paws. That might be why your little guy fell off.


----------



## theAfanc (Aug 29, 2014)

I will try covering them, but yesterday nightish they started using the ramps. The big one has no problems, but my little one actually prefers to climb up the bars of the cage rather then use the ramp to get to the next level. It's super cute XD


----------

